# leaking transmission cooler lines & oil filter housing



## Joker721 (Apr 23, 2011)

I've noticed I have had some oil spots on my garage floor. It only started doing that after the oil service. I'll find out on Wednesday to see what it is. Hopefully it is nothing major. I didn't have any coolant smoke, but I'm wondering if the tech's that do the oil changes didn't tighten the oil filter all the way.

Jim


----------



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

I went in for like change today and they spotted the transmission cooling line leak as well as oil. But they couldn't locate the source of the oil leak. Quoted me around $400 for transmission one, and potential warranty coverage for oil. So frustrating!


----------

